# Electrode Specification & Selection in ASME IX



## tifaonline (12 سبتمبر 2014)

لو سمحتم

علمت أن هناك طريقة لتحديد 

Filler Wire Specification According to AWS

وهي الموجودة في WPS & PQR

فكيف يتم تحديد ذلك في WPS ؟


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*Esab welding hand book*

This hand book is very good guide to select the suitable electrode for each material

see attached link

​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121038.html


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*Welding guide bohler*

This book is very good guide to select the suitable type of electrode for each material

see attached link


​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121046.html


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*Weld filler metal selection*

Weld filler metal selection 
guideline for various metal 
combinations


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*ELECTRODE MATERIALS and ELECTRODE SELECTION*

ELECTRODE MATERIALS and
ELECTRODE SELECTION


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*Intro To Stick Welding Part 3 - Choosing Your Electrode*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*How to Select Rods for Arc Welding - Kevin Caron*


----------



## tifaonline (26 أكتوبر 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (17 نوفمبر 2014)

thanks a lot


----------

